# Cubecart question - can't login



## sukidesu1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi. New here but have used a lot of the info for our site. I installed cubecart for our website. No problems until today. I tried to log in and it will not allow me to. I know password and username is correct. Tried to reset password but it failed. Went on several forums which said to clear cookies and turn off firewall while I was on firefox. This worked this morning but now it's not letting me in again. Did the same procedure and it's not working. I changed my password thru phpAdmin both times but it's not working now. HELP!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

sukidesu1 said:


> Hi. New here but have used a lot of the info for our site. I installed cubecart for our website. No problems until today. I tried to log in and it will not allow me to. I know password and username is correct. Tried to reset password but it failed. Went on several forums which said to clear cookies and turn off firewall while I was on firefox. This worked this morning but now it's not letting me in again. Did the same procedure and it's not working. I changed my password thru phpAdmin both times but it's not working now. HELP!!


It sounds like some type of firewall/cookie problem.

I just logged into 2 different cubecart stores today using firefox and didn't have any problems logging in an out of either one.


----------



## sukidesu1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Rodney said:


> It sounds like some type of firewall/cookie problem.
> 
> I just logged into 2 different cubecart stores today using firefox and didn't have any problems logging in an out of either one.


I deleted my cookies for both firefox and IE. Turned off firewalls. Tried to log in through 2 computers and it still won't work. 

When I type in the admin site www.companyname.com/admin it redirects me to this.
www.companyname.com/admin/login.php?goto=/admin/index.php
which looks like it's looking for another folder. I looked at the config.inc.php file and it's correct. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Does this thread help at all: CubeCart > Unable to log in to admin panel

There's a few other things to try here: site:www.cubecart.com cubecart admin login redirect - Google Search


----------

